# Swiss Vignette Plated Weight Different to the V5 ?



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm off to Polch Sunday for the Arto service at the factory and then on to the Italian Lakes.

I have just been getting the travel docs sorted for the Swiss section of the journey, I have had a look at the V5 and noted with some suprise that the Gross Vehicle Weight is recorded at 3500kg, the plate by the door of the Arto days 4000 kg Which should I use


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

HI TGP,

Your V5 is wrong I'm afraid.

When are the dealers going to start acting professionally and registering vehicles correctly?

David

edit. If you go with 3500kg for the vignette and get caught.........


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

There is a good thread on here that refers to this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-62626-swiss-road-tolls-amended.html


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm happy to pay the greater than 3.5 tonne rate, I don't know what they'll say when I get to the border and present the V5. 

I'm only passing through Switzerland on this trip, so I'll guess I'll buy the 10 day vignette jobby.


----------

